# Researching hobby beekeeping



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

welcome to beesource you can find a LOT of answers here


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, I have been beekeeping in Central Florida since 1969. I would be glad to help. My grandparents and great-grandparents are from DeLand, actually Glenwood. My grandfather's sister was the science teacher at Deland High. She was known as Miss Alice. She taught us to drive through Glenwood when the roads were a buggy wide. Grand Avenue through Glenwood was crushed shells when I was a kid. Several of my cousins and relatives still live in DeLand and Glenwood. Perhaps you have been past Van Cleef Road off Grand Avenue.


----------



## costarobin (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you both for the nice welcome! 
I do know where Van Cleef is as I live off Grand Ave. - what a very small world . I have been here for about 6 years. I am in the very beginning of looking into beekeeping just as a hobby. I am going to take time to research before I dive into anything.


----------



## costarobin (Nov 23, 2010)

BTW AmericasBeekeeper - I just saw your webpage and sure wish I lived in Tampa. Great course!


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

The best way to learn is to get a mentor and some bees. You can read about other peoples problems, but you learn by doing. I looked into getting bees for twenty years before I got some. Don't waste 20 years like I did.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I would highly reccomend the course put on by Americas Beekeeper in Tampa if you can get to it, lots to be learned hands on and he puts on a 1st class course. Im in Palm Bay/Melbourne area, your welcome to swing down here for a day (or two, or three) if your interested. Read and research a lot, but hand on experience cant be beat. Good luck.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Check out a local bee club. Clubs often offer beginning beekeeping classes, and are great places to find mentors:
http://apisenterprises.com/fsba/fsbalocal.htm


----------

